# Toro brushcutter



## shacko (Jul 3, 2006)

Two questions: 1. where can you find fuel lines for a Toro 51908 Brushcutter.

2. How do you get the line into the tank if you find it. Will take any help that I can get.


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.toro.com/home/index.html Part#682039
or you local lawn mower shop.
Most likely, it is held in palce with a rubber grommet. just pry it out and slide the old tubing out.


----------

